# How Big are Your Arms? Natty Edition!



## Barker

*Arm size in inches*​
<12 101.45%12 - 12.9 202.89%13 - 13.9 446.37%14 - 14.9 10114.62%15 - 15.9 16924.46%16 - 16.9 18426.63%17 - 17.9 9413.60%18 - 18.9 415.93%19 - 19.9 142.03%20 or higher142.03%


----------



## Barker

Right so at work all i do is think about random crap. Or sing and make silly noises hoping that no one can hear me.

Anyway had the idea for this thread, its all good knowing peoples arm sizes, but as we know a lot of people on here juice and if i juiced my arms would be a damn sight bigger.

So im creating this in the natty section to get a rough idea of what size my brother's arms are.

Flame-proof jackets at the ready boys.

(Please do not vote if you have used AAS at all as it's pointless and will just skew the poll, thanks.)


----------



## liam7200

mine were 17 at there biggest natural not messured them since started back at the gym..


----------



## Suprakill4

You really dont need any options for 17 plus on the natty section mate............ lol


----------



## Wardy211436114751

My arms are a mini 15' but don't really want big arms unless its tricep its just wasted weight for a PLer having big biceps lol


----------



## Barker

Suprakill4 said:


> You really dont need any options for 17 plus on the natty section mate............ lol


Yeah wondered where to stop, not sure im going to believe many of the 20"ers maybe should've made it so you can see who voted for what.

But im sure some of the big natty guys our there can get near it.

@Liam that's very respectable if you had decent BF% mate. Mine are a mere 14.3/5 however i still get *told* im on steroids when im out :confused1:


----------



## Franko1

Just over 17 last time i measured them.


----------



## liam7200

Barker said:


> Yeah wondered where to stop, not sure im going to believe many of the 20"ers maybe should've made it so you can see who voted for what.
> 
> But im sure some of the big natty guys our there can get near it.
> 
> @Liam that's very respectable if you had decent BF% mate. Mine are a mere 14.3/5 however i still get *told* im on steroids when im out :confused1:


yeah mate that was last year and my body fat was about 10 i think i was just short of 13 stone with a 28inch waist lol sexy!! i have been back at the gym for about a month now so we will see in a couple more months how my arms get on see if i can get them back


----------



## Suprakill4

Franko1 said:


> Just over 17 last time i measured them.


You natural??????

Mine are a p0xy 17, they are lagging! but im not natty, ill leave here now lol.


----------



## Moonbeam

Not big enough, same with everything else.


----------



## Suprakill4

Moonbeam said:


> Not big enough, same with everything else.


Thought genetically you had amazing triceps?


----------



## eezy1

ones just under 16 and the other is 16


----------



## Barker

liam7200 said:


> yeah mate that was last year and my body fat was about 10 i think i was just short of 13 stone with a 28inch waist lol sexy!! i have been back at the gym for about a month now so we will see in a couple more months how my arms get on see if i can get them back


You must be short then cause im nearly 14 stone with my noodle arms!


----------



## Moonbeam

Suprakill4 said:


> Thought genetically you had amazing triceps?


I do. They make everything else look smaller  just measured 16 exactly left arm


----------



## liam7200

Barker said:


> You must be short then cause im nearly 14 stone with my noodle arms!


nah mate im 6ft but i was all back and tri, had next to no chest at all, i think it the age old thing of genetics mate


----------



## BigRampage

My arms are 17 inches.

I like your thread, I'm intrigued to see how big people have gone whilst natural.


----------



## maxie

My right arm is 17 and the left is 16 and a half !!


----------



## Barker

anab0lic said:


> all about using good form and not ego lifting.


Try telling the pro's that


----------



## Franko1

Suprakill4 said:


> You natural??????
> 
> Mine are a p0xy 17, they are lagging! but im not natty, ill leave here now lol.


Yeah 100% natural. Im lucky and have always had good arms.


----------



## Readyandwaiting

I got them to slightly over 18 inches whilst tensing naturally


----------



## andymc88

Last time a measured 16.2" cold 16.5" pumped but it'll depend what body fat u are to won't it my mate hate 20" guns but they luk like a deflated tyre


----------



## eezy1

i like the shape of my arms more than the size. they taper nicely and look good in a tee :tongue:


----------



## g-unot

anab0lic said:


> When I was natty, biggest I could get them was around 15.5 starting size was 11 inches... I maybe could have hit 16 lean, if I knew what I know now about training.... Natty or not though, direct work with strict form is what will give you arms guys will envy and girls get wet for lol... ego lifting using momentum etc etc doesnt do shiat. I easily have some of the best arms in my gym these days, and its not due to sheer size its because i pound all three heads of bi's tris to total failure and it gives them great shape at a low bodyfat %...


What exercises do you do to target each head?


----------



## baggsy1436114680

Ther's natty guys in my gym with arms easily over 20inch but at around 30% bodyfat lol, so to this poll bodyfat % is key really


----------



## Geonix

mine are just under 17" cold. I'm only 71kg


----------



## Wardy211436114751

NickDuffy said:


> mine are just under 17" cold. I'm only 71kg


what are you 5'1? Or have legs like pencils?


----------



## Geonix

No i'm just under 6'0 and my calves are 16" and legs around 24-25"

Will be pictures up this week for my journal


----------



## Barker

i think anything 18" or over should be backed up with pictures


----------



## Readyandwaiting

Barker said:


> i think anything 18" or over should be backed up with pictures


well i used to be jsut over 18.

USED to be, I have stopped training for over 6 months sound am about 16 and half atm


----------



## Barker

Readyandwaiting said:


> well i used to be jsut over 18.
> 
> USED to be, I have stopped training for over 6 months sound am about 16 and half atm


yeah i used to be Jay Cutler but got ill and look where i am now :whistling:


----------



## The Shredder

anab0lic said:


> When I was natty, biggest I could get them was around 15.5 starting size was 11 inches... I maybe could have hit 16 lean, if I knew what I know now about training.... Natty or not though, direct work with strict form is what will give you arms guys will envy and girls get wet for lol... ego lifting using momentum etc etc doesnt do shiat. I easily have some of the best arms in my gym these days, and its not due to sheer size its because i pound all three heads of bi's tris to total failure and it gives them great shape at a low bodyfat %...


That's amazing dude well done to you 11 inchs to 15.5 is a MASSIVE gain!


----------



## Readyandwaiting

Also people say post up pics.

How, it seems so easy for others but I have no idea where to start.

Also why does everyone call bullshyt on something that is out of their paradigm of thinking?

I mean I have had just over 18 inch arms naturally, big deal. Why would I lie? To prove my manliness big deal.

My mate who is 33 now been training for nearly 15 years always natural has measured at 19.5 inches naturally sub %10 bodyfat.

Which is pretty impressive.


----------



## Barker

Have you got the tapatalk app? pretty easy on that.

Otherwise just press the button that loojs like a tree in a frame. When you hover over it it should say 'image'.


----------



## Readyandwaiting

Barker said:


> Have you got the tapatalk app? pretty easy on that.
> 
> Otherwise just press the button that loojs like a tree in a frame. When you hover over it it should say 'image'.


No, I do not know tapatalk is?

Do I take a picture on a camera or something? I have mobile phone???


----------



## Barker

Readyandwaiting said:


> No, I do not know tapatalk is?
> 
> Do I take a picture on a camera or something? I have mobile phone???


Tapatalk is an iPhone app

And obviously you need to take a picture, doesn't really matter what you use to take the picture as long as it isn't pen and paper.


----------



## Readyandwaiting

Barker said:


> Tapatalk is an iPhone app
> 
> And obviously you need to take a picture, doesn't really matter what you use to take the picture as long as it isn't pen and paper.


I don't have an iphone.


----------



## Geonix

error.


----------



## Need2Grow

A smudge over 16, training for just over 1 year all natty 

Managed to jump from 14.5-16 since summer through better diet and training


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

NickDuffy said:


> error.


did you measure all 3 of your arm?


----------



## Milky

How the hell did l get in here !!


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

Milky said:


> How the hell did l get in here !!


Thought natty gave you a nasty rash!!??


----------



## Zangief

What about fatty natty's some of them have 22" flab cannons!


----------



## SneakyCarrot

Mine are 18" cold. I dont really have big biceps tho, Its more tricep. I really hammer them and spend about 25-30 mins on them every week but I am 6ft 2 1/2". Erm, pic in my avi, and thats cold... something around 14-15% bf


----------



## eezy1

Readyandwaiting said:


> I don't have an iphone.


stop playing dumb and get a pic or stop chattin **** :tongue:

if u can use this site like u do and upload a pic as ur avi as uve done u got no excuses


----------



## DELxxxBOY

Just measured mine there bang on 16" im only 74kg at min aswell..


----------



## Dazzaa

I train my arms on a friday so i'll messure them then :rolleye:


----------



## Trevor McDonald

Who's natty and has 20" arms!? Speak up! I'm sure Coleman doesn't use this site.


----------



## Inapsine

is this tensed or not?


----------



## Barker

Inapsine said:


> is this tensed or not?


Yes tensed


----------



## Barker

Mey said:


> Who's natty and has 20" arms!? Speak up! I'm sure Coleman doesn't use this site.


Im sure he isnt natty either!


----------



## Trevor McDonald

Barker said:


> Im sure he isnt natty either!


Weeman said he had 20/21" arms!? He lied to me!?


----------



## Matt 1

Body fat should play a factor in here, there's plenty of nattys out there who have never trained a day in their life and have +25inch arms

and +25stone of pure lard lol


----------



## stuart.s

i got to 17.5 natty now after a couple of cycles sittin at 18.5


----------



## Readyandwaiting

eezy1 said:


> stop playing dumb and get a pic or stop chattin **** :tongue:
> 
> if u can use this site like u do and upload a pic as ur avi as uve done u got no excuses


Well this is how I do it.....

I save a picture from the net and then upload that picture onto my avatar, took me over 6 months to find out how to do that.

Like I have said I have a MOBILE PHONE, none of this IPHONE business.

SO HOW THE DO I DO IT THEN?

Technology is not my strong point.


----------



## Newbie8784

Barker said:


> Mine are a mere 14.3/5 however i still get *told* im on steroids when im out :confused1:


Haha, I find it feels great when people accuse me of being on steroids


----------



## blue0eyes0

i had 14's before roids


----------



## dazsmith69

18ish for me, 18.5 after an arm workout


----------



## littlesimon

Touch over 19" but I suspect they'll be 18.5" when I've finished my cut.

Edit: pic in avi

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dazza

Not big enough!!

Story of my life actually.


----------



## Mattye8

Never measured!

But I feel my arms are pretty big, and respond well to training


----------



## fullyloaded

mine were 19.5" when i last measured natty, since ive done one cycle of winny and they are the same.


----------



## Matt 1

Bump for readyandwaitings picture lol.. :whistling:


----------



## 36-26

Biggest I've had them is 17.5 but my bf is too high. When I cut I'd hope to still have 16.5's


----------



## teflondon

Just over 16 inch natty


----------



## Gbol

Just wondering how your measuring? Tensed or untensed?


----------



## Trevor McDonald

Tensed ofc!


----------



## Gbol

Mey said:


> Tensed ofc!


Yeah i thought that just checking haha, never bothered measuring before


----------



## AlbertSteptoe

anab0lic said:


> direct work with strict form is what will give you arms guys will envy and girls get wet for lol... ego lifting using momentum etc etc doesnt do shiat.


wrong


----------



## progress 25

intresting thread iv never thought about how big on avarage you can get natty, mine are 16 most they have been is 16.5, my arms respond well to trainning idealy i would like 17/17.5 ripped but my body would have some catching up to do haha 'specaily my bamby legs' !


----------



## Gbol

Mine were 13inch last year natural, 14.5 inch atm after two cycles, bit poop really, i find it hard to add size to my arms, but chest is 42inch


----------



## murphy2010

Mine are just about 15 inch


----------



## Guest

Mine are an all-natural 22 inches! And I can provide the pics to prove it.

So that's two weasly-girl arms of 11 inches each:laugh:

(blonde)


----------



## barsnack

my arms are big enough to strangle a mutherfcuker (girlfriend), thats all that matters


----------



## BigJim

16..

My overall goal (natural) is 20inches


----------



## Trevor McDonald

BigJim said:


> 16..
> 
> My overall goal (natural) is 20inches


Good luck


----------



## Mish

just over 16 cold flexed. BF around 14-15% not ideal. My triceps make up most of that, they grow a lot quicker than biceps


----------



## big_skip

18" and not touched anything for 20 years


----------



## AK-26

13.9/14ins biceps just dont seem to grow but i'm getting there.......slowly


----------



## 19072

natty i was up to 17.25inches - tbf i was carrying alot more bf than i am now (on aas)


----------



## flinty90

Barker said:


> Right so at work all i do is think about random crap. Or sing and make silly noises hoping that no one can hear me.
> 
> Anyway had the idea for this thread, its all good knowing peoples arm sizes, but as we know a lot of people on here juice *and if i juiced my arms would be a damn sight bigger.*
> 
> So im creating this in the natty section to get a rough idea of what size my brother's arms are.
> 
> Flame-proof jackets at the ready boys.
> 
> (Please do not vote if you have used AAS at all as it's pointless and will just skew the poll, thanks.)


dont you believe it mate.... hardest things in the world to get size and growth on IMO


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> dont you believe it mate.... hardest things in the world to get size and growth on IMO


Agreed mate... guns are the hardest muscle to get any growth from ime


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Agreed mate... guns are the hardest muscle to get any growth from ime


Tis true - weighted chins, heavy rows, heavy narrow grip dips and close grip bench are best I think. I do about 1 curl move for my bis and one extension for tris. rest are the exercises menioned and mine are a decent size.


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Tis true - weighted chins, heavy rows, heavy narrow grip dips and close grip bench are best I think. I do about 1 curl move for my bis and one extension for tris. rest are the exercises menioned and mine are a decent size.


Mine aint tiny, i know what exercises to do you cnut... My diet is sufficiet as i get growth elsewhere but my guns are stubborn as fcuk


----------



## tprice

breda hit em every day for a month. til they are exhausted. i did it and biceps changed dramatically.

edit: on aas though (didnt vote)


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Mine aint tiny, i know what exercises to do you cnut... My diet is sufficiet as i get growth elsewhere but my guns are stubborn as fcuk


pmsl I posted that more for general advice you paranoid cnut not aimed at you. I can see your pipecleaners in your avi, it's clear you don't need any help :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> pmsl I posted that more for general advice you paranoid cnut not aimed at you. *I can see your pipecleaners* in your avi, it's clear you don't need any help :whistling:


Dont fcukin lie just to make the skinny cnut feel better !!!


----------



## Rick89

mine are 22 inches cold

done one dbol cycle so natty wouldnt you say


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> Dont fcukin lie just to make the skinny cnut feel better !!!


Fcuk off bro... Lie to me and make me feel better


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Fcuk off bro... Lie to me and make me feel better


arent you embarrassed about even looking small arms wise in the natty section lmfao !!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

17" or 18 cold last time i checked


----------



## flinty90

Afghan said:


> 17" or 18 cold last time i checked


your not natty you cnut !!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> your not natty you cnut !!!


tbol only is classed as natty pmsl


----------



## Breda

Afghan said:


> 17" or 18 cold last time i checked


pics or bs


----------



## tprice

what r urs breda?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> pics or bs


its long to get pics off me phone on here, ill put 1 up later


----------



## tprice

Afghan said:


> its long to get pics off me phone on here, ill put 1 up later


i beleive it, look in good nick in avi pal!


----------



## Breda

tprice said:


> what r urs breda?


Haven't got mate, all i know is they aint big enough


----------



## Matt 1

Breda said:


> Haven't got mate, all i know is they aint big enough


thought you were on the dark side you scumbag X


----------



## Breda

Matt 1 said:


> thought you were on the dark side you scumbag X


I am you clean cnut... i thought i'd pop over hear i talk some roidy tales


----------



## Chris000

Just measured my arms for the first time ever and found them to be 18 inches. I have not stepped on the scales for over a year as I used to be rather obsessive. Im 6,2 and as you can see from the pic I'm carrying a fair amount of weight around my gut but I don't know my bf%.


----------



## Guest

18 inch natty was the biggest I got before ever juicing. Biggest on gear was 19. Currently 19 but only 4 weeks into cycle so hoping for 20's.

Overly ambitious probably


----------



## leeds_01

Breda said:


> I am you clean cnut... i thought i'd pop over hear i talk some *roidy tales*


funny as fxck 'roidy tales' haha


----------



## biglbs

Off gear 7 years and at 21"cold!As i am 6'5" i think they need to be 25 at least!


----------



## Readyandwaiting

biglbs said:


> Off gear 7 years and at 21"cold!As i am 6'5" i think they need to be 25 at least!


they look a bit podgy though :lol:


----------



## Big_Idiot

Wish i never started AAS, i should of just got insanely obese and got some 30" arms.


----------



## secondhandsoul

Readyandwaiting said:


> they look a bit podgy though :lol:


Ouch lol


----------



## biglbs

Readyandwaiting said:


> they look a bit podgy though :lol:


LETS see you bench 540 lbs ?

you cannot move a feckin flee you weed!

sorry you don't train do you ?

and no one likes you much do they ?CNUT


----------



## Fatstuff

biglbs said:


> LETS see you bench 540 lbs ?
> 
> you cannot move a feckin flee you weed!
> 
> sorry you don't train do you ?
> 
> and no one likes you much do they ?CNUT


Just spotted this lol :lol:


----------



## powerhousepeter

16 cold 16 1/2 pumped


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98

When I was natty I was only 13 years old and my arms was 13.5" and some people have put that now or lower, jeeez better juice up boys

I turned to the dark side at 16 yrs and never looked back


----------



## maxie

8 nattys with arms over 20 inch,wheres the pics?


----------



## exalta

The fatceps are strong in this thread.


----------



## phoenixlaw

eezy1 said:


> ones just under 16 and the other is 16


Lets guess which one you masturbate with??!! hmmmm


----------



## LunaticSamurai

How many in this thread are taking substances that are claiming to be natty??? :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

this was the thread lobes lol


----------



## Guest

Mine are 11.5" so I've gained 0.5" since posting before (about 7 weeks ago)


----------



## The Guvnor

18 inches. Been a tad bigger but realistically never over 18.5 even with a pump - 20 was a goal once - thought it would have been easier!


----------



## manofstyle

so far mine are 16 but im a fat git right now


----------



## littlesimon

I've cut 11kg off my frame since 1st January and they're still measuring 18.75" cold, touch over 19" when pumped!


----------



## zero2hero2013

mine are massive.... 14.5 right, 14 on left :-(


----------



## kev1

pass me a measuring wheel i'll go measure the guns


----------



## Simspin

suck my balls.


----------



## SteHowie

Seems to be a lot of negative comments around sticking points and natural limitations!

Mine are 18" cold - mind you I am off season now and over 100kg - the photo is the week before last years World Champs, they are stil 17.5" when looking like that. Mind you I have had big arms since a 14 year old, but after nigh on 30 years of consistent training they must have reached their zenith.

And I don't have the biggest biceps on stage either!! Rich Gozdecki, Wayne Rob - the guy in the Maxi Muscle ads - they both dwarf me :cool2:


----------



## doylejlw

17 1/2 inch cold.


----------



## Flamingo

Does this make my arms look bigger, I reckon I am nearly ready and big enough to compete on stage now :bounce: .


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Simply not big enough.....like my calves!! :cursing:

I find that my arm size goes up approx an inch per stone bodyweight i weigh.

Yes,i'm lifetime Natty.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

SteHowie said:


> Seems....


Lean!!


----------



## Jinx91

Measured the other day, been working out since Jan and I am 15.5 on the right, around the same on the left. Still got a long way to go, though.


----------



## murphy2010

measured em other day, just about 15.5 inch cold


----------



## iain1668

My arms are 16.5". I've been training for 9-10 years and i'd say my arms have been that size for 8+ years.


----------



## Trevor McDonald

iain1668 said:


> My arms are 16.5". I've been training for 9-10 years and i'd say my arms have been that size for 8+ years.
> 
> View attachment 82040
> View attachment 82041
> View attachment 82042


Looking good mate.


----------



## badly_dubbed

15inches at 12.5st natural

Dunno if that's decent or not...


----------



## Stuey

16.5, natty, that's more genetic though, having big arms and a pigeon Chest, well, it's kinda weird looking!


----------



## just-that-ek

15.5


----------



## R20B

Last time I measured was 17.5 and I'm natty also. Not bad then, although I have quite a few faded stretch marks :-(


----------



## Fit4life

Im a lady heheh 13.5 inches


----------



## skd

arm size not important imo

more important is do they look good, or do they look sh1t


----------



## H_JM_S

mine are 15.5 which is okay + only been lifting for about 15 months so im happy


----------



## koicarp

18 on a good day


----------



## Wardy211436114751

koicarp said:


> 18 on a good day


Thats awesome mate you got any pics? Get a pic in the natty physique thread (sticky in this section)


----------



## 36-26

SkInHeAd said:


> arm size not important imo
> 
> more important is do they look good, or do they look sh1t


So what do yours measure?


----------



## Gary29

Got the cannons to just under 17 inch natty, but carrying a fair amount of timber too lol! So if I ripped down, they'd probably be more like 16


----------



## Jux

Just over 15 but i've been back in the gym for a week. Looking to lose some weight but they'll probably go up a little bit with the training.


----------



## choked

Im 15.6 right now, they look good but would like some bodyfat % to f#ck off to make it look better


----------



## hotchy

16.5 and a bit lol not too much fat on arms so chuffed with that, feels like my tries are over taking my bis. They look under developed where as my tries look really good


----------



## Goldigger

18..But I wish my biceps had more peak..


----------



## powerhousepeter

17" when pumped, quite fortunate to have a decent peek, around 18%bf


----------



## Porkchop

15" cold


----------



## littleadam

Just measured and mine are 16 inch, have better triceps than biceps though.


----------



## mygym-mytemple

17 1/4 but at 6'4" tall they look crap


----------



## Jux

Been back at the gym for a month now. 16 according to the gf's measurements. I personally think they're a few millimetres under but w/e.

My tri's are non-existent though, so after a few months of hitting chest hard who knows... they'll probably shrink.


----------



## evad

voted but it's a bit immaterial to be honest

let's have a di*k comparing contest instead


----------



## Dazarooni

I pale in comparison to some fat, middle aged women at my workplace who sport 30 inch "biceps" and they're natural.


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

12 inches my arms are , hopefully be alot bigger than that since iv started training give it couple months il be hitting the 13 -14 mark


----------



## dipdabs

Can I just ask what natty means please?


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Kaywoodham said:


> Can I just ask what natty means please?


natty means natural , just use protein shakes no steroids x


----------



## dipdabs

Ah thanks


----------



## evad

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> natty means natural , just use protein shakes no steroids x


think there's a little bit more to it then just protein shakes


----------



## TF03

Huge isn't an option?

:confused1:


----------



## DoIEvenLift

thing is though its not that great of a test/poll , cuz surely 15inch arms 10% bf is alot better than 18inch arms but 20% bf ?


----------



## Wardy211436114751

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> natty means natural , just use protein shakes no steroids x


Scoobs I've seen some of your posts around and no offence but you need to read some of the stickie threads (threads at top of each section) around and make use of the knowledge available on this site.


----------



## Wardy211436114751

alex18 said:


> thing is though its not that great of a test/poll , cuz surely 15inch arms 10% bf is alot better than 18inch arms but 20% bf ?


No one cares about bf... BIGGER IS BETTERRRRRRRR


----------



## Tassotti

16 inches

Bf - about the same as a pork scratching


----------



## George-Bean

If you pulled my arm out of a bucket of KFC you'd prolly not even notice ;-(


----------



## Se7en

just measured - 15.5" havent done arms since Friday


----------



## Jux

2 months back at the gym and back up to 16 cold  . Will have to measure with a pump next week.


----------



## cetane

Largest was just under 18. About 16 and a bit atm, but I'm not quite two months back in.


----------



## Magnum26

I've only been training just over two years and haven't been going at it hard for much of that but last time I measured mine were around 15" non-pumped. My goal is to get to 20" arms


----------



## Matt 1

just shy of 16 now, bf says 7% but its probably nearer 10 (electric scales, not caliperssss)


----------



## lxm

12".... only started lifting 3 weeks ago


----------



## MF88

14, just started though so expect that number to grow by next July.


----------



## 36-26

Ha ha its funny almost everyone has some little excuse or some reason why they are not bigger yet...


----------



## Riggerz

17" cold, never measured pumped.. think I would become the new gym 'wierdo' if I started pulling out a measuring tape after a set of preachers!


----------



## davesays

16 inches, 16.1 when I let go of the diet for a while!


----------



## 36-26

Riggerz said:


> 17" cold, never measured pumped.. think I would become the new gym 'wierdo' if I started pulling out a measuring tape after a set of preachers!


If that is you in your Avi you are in unreal shape for a natty mate well done. What kind of a training plan do you follow??


----------



## Riggerz

36-26 said:


> If that is you in your Avi you are in unreal shape for a natty mate well done. What kind of a training plan do you follow??


Cheers pal! It's taken a loong time to get where I'm at and still in pursuit of where I want to be... my aim is to do the BNBF next year. Training at the min looks something similar to:

Back & Traps

Chest & Abs

Back squats, Hams & Calves

Rest Day

Tris & Calves

Bis & Delts

Front squats, Quads & Calves

Rest day

and so on...

I like to do different exercises each time a body part comes around and if not different, a different order to the last time. 3-4 exercises each BP 8-10 reps, heavy enough weights but not too heavy that posture or technique suffers. I also throw in some supersets, drop sets or rest-pause sets.


----------



## cudsyaj

Right, I've never done this but mine are just short of 17" from a line (used some string) from the back of my arm to the peak of my bicep flexed... correct??

Measurement taken cold as I'm sitting at my desk... I also looked like a prat doing it


----------



## DigIt

am i the only one who doesn't care :lol:

its all about the weight! 

besides fat and water add to measurements, weight on the bar doesn't lie


----------



## DoIEvenLift

are you measuring arms when tensed, or down straight to the side of your body?


----------



## DoIEvenLift

:bounce:


----------



## murphy2010

As of now im about 14 stone 1, 6 ft and have 15.5 inch arms cold


----------



## Dav1

I did a couple of P cycles a few years ago but when training to enter a bench competition this year got them back up to 21.5" unassisted, fcuked shoulders training for said bench event but hey ho. that was at 42.

When I competed as a natural bulked (a bit fat) they were at my heaviest 21 5/8 I competed ripped at probably 18.5" or so.

Picture of my arm at 21.5" last year


----------



## Mackerel

bloody 16 on the dot. Hate 'em to be honest. Nice and lean though so the definition is there (big vein on the left one) but hanging by a 46 chest just looks daft to me.


----------



## ADZ7

Just started back after a 4 month lay off so 16.5 cold and im happy. Would like 18-20 by next christmas


----------



## JANIKvonD

18.25 3weeks ago...shrinking fast


----------



## littlesimon

Back up to 19" now :bounce:


----------



## Cutandjacked

16.5 inches


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Dav1 said:


> I did a couple of P cycles a few years ago but when training to enter a bench competition this year got them back up to 21.5" unassisted, fcuked shoulders training for said bench event but hey ho. that was at 42.
> 
> When I competed as a natural bulked (a bit fat) they were at my heaviest 21 5/8 I competed ripped at probably 18.5" or so.
> 
> Picture of my arm at 21.5" last year
> 
> View attachment 95330


There like bloody doners!!


----------



## tomo8

Mine are just under 17 i think.

I wonder if someone has 20% body fat an had 20 inch arms, are they similar to say a 17inch arm on a 10% bodyfat person?


----------



## saxondale

15, but hard as fvck


----------



## Robbie

Another thread with a lack of pictures to back up claims...


----------



## saxondale

Robbie said:


> Another thread with a lack of pictures to back up claims...


not that impressive really,
View attachment 104366


----------



## Cutandjacked

Robbie said:


> Another thread with a lack of pictures to back up claims...












BF% unknown


----------



## Robbie

Cutandjacked said:


> BF% unknown


Someones ripped your top mate


----------



## Cutandjacked

Robbie said:


> Someones ripped your top mate


Yeh I kno lol  and your pics mate?!


----------



## Robbie

Cutandjacked said:


> Yeh I kno lol  and your pics mate?!


My biceps are small. Which is why I have not posted a photo.


----------



## Moff

I voted 16-6.9 because they are currently just under 17" unpumped, I havn't trained arms directly for 6 months though, they have been as big as 17.5 when I was dedicating a workout to my arms.

I believe 18" plus is achievable for some natty's, I'v almost been there myself, but my arms were 16" before I even started training, just blessed with naturally big arms I guess (pitty the rest of my body won't follow suit!)

I'm only 5ft8 and my arms are quite short so I think thats why they were relatively big before I even trained

I'll never know if I can hit 18" natty now though, I'll be doing my first cycle in jan-feb


----------



## Cutandjacked

Nearly 18" today pumped after training back/biceps


----------



## Destiny1

17 and 3 quarters 18 inches is proving nearly as impossible as hitting 15 stone

1lb


----------



## Cutandjacked

I find a lot of hammer curls, both loose heavy form and stricter lighter sets can help build the peak quite well, do a lot of them.


----------



## WillOdling

Cutandjacked said:


> I find a lot of hammer curls, both loose heavy form and stricter lighter sets can help build the peak quite well, do a lot of them.


Out of interest how tall are you?


----------



## Cutandjacked

WillOdling said:


> Out of interest how tall are you?


6"1 dude, how come?


----------



## WillOdling

Cutandjacked said:


> 6"1 dude, how come?


You looked tall in your journal pictures so was just curious


----------



## 36-26

Destiny1 said:


> 17 and 3 quarters 18 inches is proving nearly as impossible as hitting 15 stone
> 
> 1lb


Are you natty?


----------



## Cutandjacked

WillOdling said:


> You looked tall in your journal pictures so was just curious


No worries dude... I used to be 5ft 4 @ age 16 lol!


----------



## Destiny1

36-26 said:


> Are you natty?


Don't even know what natty means mate


----------



## saxondale

Destiny1 said:


> Don't even know what natty means mate


laid back, chilled and less likely to emotional outbursts and random threats of violence seems to be the consensus


----------



## 36-26

Destiny1 said:


> Don't even know what natty means mate


Do you use any performance enhancing drugs like steroids, gh, insulin etc. I only ask because this is the natty section which is for guys who don't use any drugs? There is a thread in Advanced Bodybuilding I think for everyone's arm size.


----------



## Destiny1

Ya ignore my posts then in this thread


----------



## 36-26

Destiny1 said:


> Ya ignore my posts then in this thread


I thought so mate especially with a 180kg bench lol. Easy mistake to make mate.


----------



## Ragnar

Only 16.5", however I only started weights yesterday so hopefully this will improve!


----------



## anthony900220

Last time i checked they were 44.. Probably 46cm now:cool:


----------



## marknorthumbria

19" .. natty perhaps not


----------



## ditz

16... Crap

But having said that, it was only a few months ago I was moaning about my 15in arms, so I'm going the right way lol


----------



## K-Rod

18" tensed after a workout, not sure cold.


----------



## dap33

15" last time i looked


----------



## jme-rst

12.5 but ive only just started training so we shall see :w00t:


----------



## kniterider

Just about touching 17" cold Left ones about 0.2 inch smaller tho at 5ft 8 and 15 stone 4-6ish bf about 16 % give or take. Am happy as only about a year or so into training properly


----------



## Home Physique

Is this shredded or fatceps?


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Mine are 18'' on a good day.


----------



## jimmywst

My attempt...6 months strength training, not a curl in sight.










Only rocking 16" At end of last month.


----------



## DigIt

Never bothered measuring body parts, it's all about weight on the bar for me. Probably about 16-17" judging from Jim's pic though I'm retaining water & fat at around 20% BF


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

Biggest mine got was 18 and a 1/4 as a natty. Biggest they got when I was cycling was 20 and a 1/4. Both measurements were taken cold.

I haven't touched any gear for 14 months and their now about 18 and 3/4. Feelsbadman.

Yes I know I'm sad for listing quarters. It a all counts


----------



## jimmywst

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Biggest mine got was 18 and a 1/4 as a natty. Biggest they got when I was cycling was 20 and a 1/4. Both measurements were taken cold.
> 
> I haven't touched any gear for 14 months and their now about 18 and 3/4. Feelsbadman.
> 
> Yes I know I'm sad for listing quarters. It a all counts


The devil is in the detail


----------



## jimmywst

DigIt said:


> Never bothered measuring body parts, it's all about weight on the bar for me. Probably about 16-17" judging from Jim's pic though I'm retaining water & fat at around 20% BF


Dude .... You on a one man mission to resurrect threads from the dead


----------



## DigIt

jimmywst said:


> Dude .... You on a one man mission to resurrect threads from the dead


Don't see why not 

Up the natties mate.


----------



## GCMAX

Barker said:


> Right so at work all i do is think about random crap. Or sing and make silly noises hoping that no one can hear me.
> 
> Anyway had the idea for this thread, its all good knowing peoples arm sizes, but as we know a lot of people on here juice and if i juiced my arms would be a damn sight bigger.
> 
> So im creating this in the natty section to get a rough idea of what size my brother's arms are.
> 
> Flame-proof jackets at the ready boys.
> 
> (Please do not vote if you have used AAS at all as it's pointless and will just skew the poll, thanks.)


Not trolling but.. I was thinking you were going to state pumped or not pumped as quite a few of us can get anywhere from 1/2 inch to 1 inch in circumference after measuring a pumped arm.


----------



## gchino

17.2 here  well into my first decent bulk, started out at 16s but my arms don't hold a lot of fat so I'm hopeful. :turned:


----------



## Suprakill4

NickyGlen said:


> i beg to differ  looool


Step away from the synthol......... Lol. Only kidding anyway mine are only just above and I'm not natty lol.


----------



## Suprakill4

NickyGlen said:


> lol its taurine bro! u got a physique like PT welsh ...u not him are you?


No mate who is that? In certainly not welsh that's for sure lol.


----------



## Suprakill4

NickyGlen said:


> assuming thts u in the pic? type it on facebook mate or google - a welsh guy who doesalot of motivation vids who i follow mad as a hatter


Yeah it's me in pic mate I'll take a look. Never heard of him.


----------



## graham58

well i,m an old man now 56 in a few weeks,but in my late 30,s i was 5,8,, 17 stone with 19 inch arms natural.now on gear at 56 they are just over 17inchs


----------



## Greenspin

NickyGlen said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202284706972148&set=pb.1025253093.-2207520000.1391289406.&type=3&theater


Is that your dad @Suprakill4 :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

Greenspin said:


> Is that your dad @Suprakill4 :lol:


No but how the fcuk someone thinks my physique is like his I don't know. He is about 10 times my size lol.


----------



## Suprakill4

NickyGlen said:


> Thanks mate


----------



## DanielScrilla

Me with my scrawny 12 inch lol


----------



## DanielScrilla

Flex or strate arm


----------



## eezy1

how big do they look :tongue:


----------



## jme_swaz

Gone from 13 a year ago to 15.75.


----------



## andyhuggins

Is this natty cut or natty bulked?

Makes a huge difference.


----------



## Sul

Both arms are 13.4. feelsbadman

Although they are growing, so thats all that really matters. My goal is 15" cold.

EDIT...Just measured them...Right: 13.4 and Left: 13.3


----------



## Jesus H. Christ

Mine are roughly 27 inches. Long.


----------



## micky12

14.2 , last cycle was a 6 week dbol cycle last yr, and before that 3 yrs ago , i see myself as very slim guy with very long arm's so its hard to build my arms.


----------



## sambo1990

Ive only got 17 at the minute looking to bulk to atleast 19 this year


----------



## saiyanlift

16 an a little bit here, 20yo, 5"10. full natty so far


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

14.5 left 14 right.

Trying to even them out!


----------



## Bear2012

Mine are tiny and never seem to grow

16" flexed and around 86/87kg with 10% bf

All you natty guys with arms bigger than 18" what is your bodyfat?


----------



## eezy1

15-16 i reckon


----------



## big vin

18.5


----------



## GGLynch89

17 mostly bicep my triceps lag so much, im working on it tho.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

gone up a bit since i last measured! 15 inch on the left, 14.65 on the right.


----------



## Noodles1976

Mine are 20 lean all natural, 120kg very close grip bench:boom!


----------



## Noodles1976

Best Arm workout for massive arms: 10 dips followed by 10 seated dumbbell hammer curls rest 90 seconds and repeat for a total of ten sets. Use weights that you might fail (or not)on last few sets. Increase weights when able. Really really works


----------



## Jesus H. Christ

Noodles1976 said:


> Mine are 20 lean all natural, 120kg very close grip bench:boom!


:laugh:


----------



## Trevor McDonald

big vin said:


> 18.5


You've used gear before. You are not natty.



Noodles1976 said:


> Mine are 20 lean all natural, 120kg very close grip bench:boom!


Pictures of these arms?


----------



## big vin

Its all about genetics


----------



## Noodles1976

Mey said:


> You've used gear before. You are not natty.
> 
> Pictures of these arms?


Boom!


----------



## Theseus

Noodles1976 said:


> Boom!


arm is indeed big...but honestly, my eyes were all on that BENTLEY!!! Sweet ride...!!!!


----------



## Noodles1976

Thank you! Not really a sports car, more a cruiser. No complaints though.


----------



## Trevor McDonald

Noodles1976 said:


> Boom!


Mate good job on the arms. That motor though! Top man.


----------



## Noodles1976

Seven years old, still going well. I must turn off the power steering for a real workout!!


----------



## jamiew691

10 inches, oh are we on about arms?  :whistling:


----------



## dazwhite

Mine are 16 inches, which I am pretty happy with.

I am not sure how much bigger they are likely to get but it is not as if I am measuring my "guns" after every bicep and tricep workout!


----------



## 36-26

Noodles1976 said:


> Boom!


Arms look impressive but unless you are really tall they don't look 20" IMO.


----------



## lufc90

just over 17 not pumped

natty training five years


----------



## barneycharles

Mine have been 17 but are 16.5 now


----------



## doyle1987

18 unpumped never measured straight after workout.


----------



## spankmonkeywill

Suprakill4 said:


> You really dont need any options for 17 plus on the natty section mate............ lol


ha ha true!


----------



## PantiePimp

Mine are 18 atm.


----------



## Target

Mine were just over 17 before my cut last year, stayed at about 16 and a half now though


----------



## MrGRoberts

LOL at people saying 20+inches and natty. Must be all fat and no muscle :lol:

Even anything over 18 inches with hardly no fat on is questionable... natty? hmmmm :whistling:


----------



## big vin

mine are 19 inch natural not fat , good arm genetics


----------



## skipper1987

jamiew691 said:


> 10 inches, oh are we on about arms?  :whistling:


Stop measuring from the back of your ass!! lol


----------



## MrGRoberts

big vin said:


> mine are 19 inch natural not fat , good arm genetics


your telling me you've never touched gear? just looked at your started threads mate lol...


----------



## TELBOR

MrGRoberts said:


> your telling me you've never touched gear? just looked at your started threads mate lol...


PMSL

Rumbled :lol:


----------



## 36-26

MrGRoberts said:


> your telling me you've never touched gear? just looked at your started threads mate lol...


Haha Billy Bull$hitter, he'll be back now to say he meant they were that size before he touched gear.


----------



## MrGRoberts

36-26 said:


> Haha Billy Bull$hitter, he'll be back now to say he meant they were that size before he touched gear.


i know yeah. That has to be one of the worst attempts at lying ever hahaha


----------



## big vin

MrGRoberts said:


> your telling me you've never touched gear? just looked at your started threads mate lol...


Well yes i have taken gear in the past , sorry thought you meant being natural at the moment i have only done one course in the last 2 years and that was a course that only lasted 4 weeks which was over a year ago


----------



## MrGRoberts

big vin said:


> Well yes i have taken gear in the past , sorry thought you meant being natural at the moment i have only done one course in the last 2 years and that was a course that only lasted 4 weeks which was over a year ago


lol okay. not bothered btw, as I'm not natty. ill happily admit it. but 1 look at your avi and i can tell you aint natty


----------



## big vin

Of course i have done gear im on TRT everyone here knows that i have never kept it a secret lol,.i thought you meant being natural at the moment i have only done one course in the last 2 years and that was a course that only lasted 4 weeks which was over a year ago. Im actually not even on trt at the moment my blood tests show my testosterone as non existent my arms are 19 inch now i have always had big arms and i dont even train them that much i can lose size on the rest of my body but not my arms i always get comments on the size of my arms , like i said its genetics .


----------



## big vin

MrGRoberts said:


> lol okay. not bothered btw, as I'm not natty. ill happily admit it. but 1 look at your avi and i can tell you aint natty


Like i saisd i thought you meant natural now


----------



## big vin

36-26 said:


> Haha Billy Bull$hitter, he'll be back now to say he meant they were that size before he touched gear.


Of course i have done gear im on TRT everyone here knows that i have never kept it a secret lol,.i thought you meant being natural at the moment i have only done one course in the last 2 years and that was a course that only lasted 4 weeks which was over a year ago. Im actually not even on trt at the moment my blood tests show my testosterone as non existent my arms are 19 inch now i have always had big arms and i dont even train them that much i can lose size on the rest of my body but not my arms i always get comments on the size of my arms , like i said its genetics .


----------



## 36-26

big vin said:


> Like i saisd i thought you meant natural now


Natural is someone who never used PEDs not being "off"


----------



## big vin

Everyone knows when you stop taking gear for a long time you go back to your "natural" size i have lost size everywhere but my arms are still 19 inch they have always been big even before taking gear i used to get women coming up to me pleading for a feel of my biceps its just the way it is its genetics ,my friend has huge calves but small biceps thats the point im making , and i have never claimed not to take gear i have tons of threads on it and about my trt you guys need to chillax


----------



## big vin

36-26 said:


> Natural is someone who never used PEDs not being "off"


MY mate is 45 he did an 8 week course of sustanon 25 years ago when he was 20 so is he not natural


----------



## 36-26

big vin said:


> MY mate is 45 he did an 8 week course of sustanon 25 years ago when he was 20 so is he not natural


No he is not lifetime natural and couldn't compete in a lifetime natural bb contest. He could compete in some Feds though that are 7 or 10 year drug free


----------



## 36-26

big vin said:


> Everyone knows when you stop taking gear for a long time you go back to your "natural" size i have lost size everywhere but my arms are still 19 inch they have always been big even before taking gear i used to get women coming up to me pleading for a feel of my biceps its just the way it is its genetics ,my friend has huge calves but small biceps thats the point im making , and i have never claimed not to take gear i have tons of threads on it and about my trt you guys need to chillax


Mate good for you. You have big arms but this is the natural bodybuilding section, I have no problem with anyone who takes gear, fair play to you but the size of your arms is irrelevant to this thread, that's all


----------



## big vin

36-26 said:


> Mate good for you. You have big arms but this is the natural bodybuilding section, I have no problem with anyone who takes gear, fair play to you but the size of your arms is irrelevant to this thread, that's all


god wish i had never said anything now


----------



## 36-26

big vin said:


> god wish i had never said anything now


It's fine mate, I'm just explaining. You made a simple mistake, it's all good


----------



## big vin

I wish the were smaller makes my shoulders and chest look smaller they are out of proportion


----------



## The Sweeney

Mine are awesome - almost out of control....


----------



## YOUNGMUSCLE

17 were my biggest naturally, didn't often train them and they were pretty lean


----------



## andyhuggins

YOUNGMUSCLE said:


> 17 were my biggest naturally, didn't often train them and they were pretty lean


PICS?


----------



## saxondale

andyhuggins said:


> PICS?


Apparently his arms are something to behold


----------



## andyhuggins

saxondale said:


> Apparently his arms are something to behold


I can't wait.


----------



## saxondale

My arms are my best feature which just goes to show how poor the rest of me actually is!


----------



## YOUNGMUSCLE

saxondale said:


> Apparently his arms are something to behold


----------



## saxondale

YOUNGMUSCLE said:


> View attachment 151688


How does that compare to now?


----------



## andyhuggins

YOUNGMUSCLE said:


> View attachment 151688


REALLY?


----------



## YOUNGMUSCLE

Theyre not as lean as then, but gained a bit of size as well as fat haha


----------



## andyhuggins

Still waiting for the 17 inch natty arm pics?


----------



## YOUNGMUSCLE

About 3 posts back. Not claiming to be natural now though!


----------



## andyhuggins

YOUNGMUSCLE said:


> About 3 posts back. Not claiming to be natural now though!


What a complete waste of time then.


----------



## YOUNGMUSCLE

andyhuggins said:


> What a complete waste of time then.


Tell me what's a waste of time?


----------



## andyhuggins

YOUNGMUSCLE said:


> Tell me what's a waste of time?


ERR you posted it in the "natty" section? Then you state not naturall now thou.


----------



## YOUNGMUSCLE

Well I gave an example of what my arms looked like when I was natty, therefore my photo and comments are valid. Good day


----------



## andyhuggins

we all love cut and paste :lol:


----------



## saxondale

I belive him


----------



## andyhuggins

saxondale said:


> I belive him


What's belive? LOL


----------



## andyhuggins

YOUNGMUSCLE said:


> Well I gave an example of what my arms looked like when I was natty, therefore my photo and comments are valid. Good day


GOOD DAY TO YOU SIR LOL.


----------



## saxondale

andyhuggins said:


> What's belive? LOL


My arms are too big, I have trouble reaching all the letters


----------



## Dannyg81

18" natty 20" plus after a test and deca cycle


----------



## armor king

my arms were just under 18 but now pfffft theyv gone I don't know where theyv ****ed off, its what happens when you try and eat healthy


----------



## armor king

Barker said:


> Yeah wondered where to stop, not sure im going to believe many of the 20"ers maybe should've made it so you can see who voted for what.
> 
> But im sure some of the big natty guys our there can get near it.
> 
> @Liam that's very respectable if you had decent BF% mate. Mine are a mere 14.3/5 however i still get *told* im on steroids when im out :confused1:


im sure theres guys with natty 20 inch arms, theres some naturually very big guys out there that don't even lift


----------



## armor king

maxie said:


> My right arm is 17 and the left is 16 and a half !!


lol its always the way and its always the left arm


----------



## armor king

Wardy21 said:


> what are you 5'1? Or have legs like pencils?


 I cant picture it lol


----------



## armor king

Geonix said:


> No i'm just under 6'0 and my calves are 16" and legs around 24-25"
> 
> Will be pictures up this week for my journal


are you 1% body fat lol


----------



## armor king

Barker said:


> i think anything 18" or over should be backed up with pictures


its not in possible to get 18 inch arms you just have to put years into training, mine are just under 18 more or less 18 but iv been training since 16 so 10 years and feeding myself its gonna happen eventually


----------



## armor king

Chris000 said:


> Just measured my arms for the first time ever and found them to be 18 inches. I have not stepped on the scales for over a year as I used to be rather obsessive. Im 6,2 and as you can see from the pic I'm carrying a fair amount of weight around my gut but I don't know my bf%.


you don't have to show us a pic of you toples lol looks a bit gay


----------



## kf_ukbff

18" shredded


----------



## Sul

Lasst time I measured, 14 inches


----------



## mattyhunt

Measured the other day for the first time since august 2013. Now sitting at 15.5. Was just over 16 previously but i've lost about 10% bf so i can't complain too much.


----------



## andyhuggins

TBH who gives a "monkeys"


----------



## Jesus H. Christ

Maybe the dozens of people who replied to this thread.


----------



## FelonE1

14.5


----------



## Bulldozer

13 people in this poll with 20 inch+ plus arms naturally??

Impressive :whistling:


----------



## andyhuggins

I wonder :whistling:


----------



## Jesus H. Christ

Bulldozer said:


> 13 people in this poll with 20 inch+ plus arms naturally??
> 
> Impressive :whistling:


No doubt ripped to the bone, too. :laugh:


----------



## m.sampson

Was pleasantly surprised to see I've put an inch on my arms since last measurement!

... I might have a slight pump but I'm counting that


----------



## Dan1895

17.5 natural


----------



## Guest

16 cold at the moment. Just over 16 and a half pumped. But I've only been back training about 5 weeks now after a nearly 10 year lay off.


----------



## Theseus

Bulldozer said:


> 13 people in this poll with 20 inch+ plus arms naturally??
> 
> Impressive :whistling:


----------



## SickCurrent

Barker said:


> Right so at work all i do is think about random crap. Or sing and make silly noises hoping that no one can hear me.
> 
> Anyway had the idea for this thread, its all good knowing peoples arm sizes, but as we know a lot of people on here juice and if i juiced my arms would be a damn sight bigger.
> 
> So im creating this in the natty section to get a rough idea of what size my brother's arms are.
> 
> Flame-proof jackets at the ready boys.
> 
> (Please do not vote if you have used AAS at all as it's pointless and will just skew the poll, thanks.)


The real question here is whether the desire for big arms [or even a big car] is simply to compensate for having a small cock? srs


----------



## StartingBack

SickCurrent said:


> The real question here is whether the desire for big arms [or even a big car] is simply to compensate for having a small cock? srs


I think you could be right on the car front Ha Ha Ha

Any way I have a BIG Cock so I got a wee car, but huge arms Lol...

Anyway Biggest natural I had my arms at 18 5/8 Inches, biggest Enhanced I had them at 20 1/8 Inches.

After taking nearly 6 years off training and been back now 7 months my arms are nearly 18 Inches again, This time Natural, no drugs at all, just good training and eating.


----------



## TheMajor

I came in at just 16" which looks the average


----------



## SickCurrent

StartingBack said:


> I think you could be right on the car front Ha Ha Ha
> 
> Any way I have a BIG Cock so I got a wee car, but huge arms Lol...
> 
> Anyway Biggest natural I had my arms at 18 5/8 Inches, biggest Enhanced I had them at 20 1/8 Inches.
> 
> After taking nearly 6 years off training and been back now 7 months my arms are nearly 18 Inches again, This time Natural, no drugs at all, just good training and eating.


Thats what i like to hear mate. Fella's start to believe that they can't maintain or grow to a decent size without juice. veGuess what guys and girls you can!! Even if you have used PEDS in the past.

I myself spent several months incarcerated having dropped to 9st dripping wet [5'8 btw]through, shall we say, unclean living...

While training natural [gym 3 days if lucky press ups ect whenever possible] and getting only 3 meals a day with fcuk all protein really plenty carbs though lol I still got back up to 14st in a matter of months simply through training, clean living,muscle memory and that hunger!!!!! that desire!!!!that obsession!!!!! to get phuckn swole that many of us possess my friends.

SickC


----------



## StartingBack

SickCurrent said:


> Thats what i like to hear mate. Fella's start to believe that they can't maintain or grow to a decent size without juice. veGuess what guys and girls you can!! Even if you have used PEDS in the past.
> 
> I myself spent several months incarcerated having dropped to 9st dripping wet [5'8 btw]through, shall we say, unclean living...
> 
> While training natural [gym 3 days if lucky press ups ect whenever possible] and getting only 3 meals a day with fcuk all protein really plenty carbs though lol I still got back up to 14st in a matter of months simply through training, clean living,muscle memory and that hunger!!!!! that desire!!!!that obsession!!!!! to get phuckn swole that many of us possess my friends.
> 
> SickC


Totally agree with you, I also only eat 3 small meals a day Lol.

I also went down to 9 stone at one point, through, lets say living very badly, so I know exactly how you feel...

Too many people on here taking far too much drugs, and still look like ****e, even the ones who look good are too scared to stop because they know they will lose muscle.

The truth is they will lose muscle and strength, but they will be able to keep looking good, training naturally, Steroids really do get addictive, in the means that some people can't train without them, and just stop, I stopped through a severe pec tear left side, but since I started back the muscle has just came back, but I put over 20 years of training in so thats why I have been able to get 85% of my pre steroid muscle back in 7 months, never going to be like I was on steroids, but you can still look good at any age, just by believing you can, and eating properly and training correctly.

As you know there is no secret to it, it is just to do it, without excuses, and stay true to your self, I feel much better training Naturally anyway, wish I never took steroids in the first place to be honest, a waste of time and effort.

You have proved it can be done as well, so respect :beer: .

I also went down below 9 stone, through living very Badly UHUM LOL, so I know exactly what you went thru...


----------



## scaff22

StartingBack said:


> Totally agree with you, I also only eat 3 small meals a day Lol.
> 
> I also went down to 9 stone at one point, through, lets say living very badly, so I know exactly how you feel...
> 
> Too many people on here taking far too much drugs, and still look like ****e, even the ones who look good are too scared to stop because they know they will lose muscle.
> 
> The truth is they will lose muscle and strength, but they will be able to keep looking good, training naturally, Steroids really do get addictive, in the means that some people can't train without them, and just stop, I stopped through a severe pec tear left side, but since I started back the muscle has just came back, but I put over 20 years of training in so thats why I have been able to get 85% of my pre steroid muscle back in 7 months, never going to be like I was on steroids, but you can still look good at any age, just by believing you can, and eating properly and training correctly.
> 
> As you know there is no secret to it, it is just to do it, without excuses, and stay true to your self, I feel much better training Naturally anyway, wish I never took steroids in the first place to be honest, a waste of time and effort.
> 
> You have proved it can be done as well, so respect :beer: .
> 
> I also went down below 9 stone, through living very Badly UHUM LOL, so I know exactly what you went thru...


----------



## scaff22

Only been trainng 2 months but just measured my arms 16 inches but mostly big triceps due to my job...is 16 inches small?.....


----------



## StartingBack

scaff22 said:


> Only been trainng 2 months but just measured my arms 16 inches but mostly big triceps due to my job...is 16 inches small?.....


Yes thats a big arm for only training 2 months, after a few years you will have an even bigger arm, if you train and eat properly, well done for starting, stay natural, and enjoy your training, in fact make it your passion, and you will see great results, well done...


----------



## scaff22

StartingBack said:


> Yes thats a big arm for only training 2 months, after a few years you will have an even bigger arm, if you train and eat properly, well done for starting, stay natural, and enjoy your training, in fact make it your passion, and you will see great results, well done...


Thanks for reply...yes im addicted now look forward to the gym even after a hard days back breakinh graft


----------



## Peace frog

Mine are just over 15 been training four months but I'm only 5'7 so i think that's kinda in proportion


----------



## Armitage Shanks

Just measured and both are just under 17 1/2" cold.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

you lot ae all dicks lol

i started out with like 10 inch arms, got 15 inch arms now and i've just started a cycle. Be interesting to see where i get to.


----------



## tehdarkstar

Yo, my first post in this forum. 16.2 inches for me. My training is more PL'er so don't train arms much directly but also don't neglect them doing the odd targeted exercise here and then.


----------



## graham58

Barker said:


> Right so at work all i do is think about random crap. Or sing and make silly noises hoping that no one can hear me.
> 
> Anyway had the idea for this thread, its all good knowing peoples arm sizes, but as we know a lot of people on here juice and if i juiced my arms would be a damn sight bigger.
> 
> So im creating this in the natty section to get a rough idea of what size my brother's arms are.
> 
> Flame-proof jackets at the ready boys.
> 
> (Please do not vote if you have used AAS at all as it's pointless and will just skew the poll, thanks.)


also it depends on how big you are,i,m 5,8,, my arms are 17inches,but on a guy 6,2 they would look tiny.


----------



## ScouseDrago

17" 2/8. Who doesn't want bigger arms


----------



## Dan94

15.5 for me


----------



## Kristina

Almost 14" for me...


----------



## husaberg

mine are 19 now and as you can tell i'm all natural


----------



## ROB99

16 cold. Ok, not bad I guess.


----------



## RGN

16 tensed, I'm fairly happy, looking the leanest they have done so far!


----------



## bodybuilder16

ROB99 said:


> 16 cold. Ok, not bad I guess.


You should put a jumper on mate of your arms are cold


----------



## armor king

How big are your nipples natty edition


----------



## Peace frog

armor king said:


> How big are your nipples natty edition


Tweaked or untweaked


----------



## armor king

Peace frog said:


> Tweaked or untweaked


What do you mean lol? No synthol either they have to be all naturual


----------



## Peace frog

Pretty small nipples natural bit bigger if my mrs tweaks em lol


----------



## LiftNostalgia

Moonbeam said:


> Not big enough, same with everything else.


Yea it's true :beer:


----------



## elliot438

over 17 1/2 completely cold at 5 foot 8, less than 3 years training, if you guessed well done not natty but just measured off cycle and pct


----------



## nbfootball65

Left Just under 17 and right is 17


----------



## The-Real-Deal

bang on 18" cold 18 1/2" after training.


----------



## Catweazle

Barker said:


> Yeah wondered where to stop, not sure im going to believe many of the 20"ers maybe should've made it so you can see who voted for what.
> 
> But im sure some of the big natty guys our there can get near it.
> 
> @Liam that's very respectable if you had decent BF% mate. Mine are a mere 14.3/5 however i still get *told* im on steroids when im out :confused1:


Everyone who has muscle is on steroids,,,,, according to some!!

Some of them post on here!!!


----------



## Neuroscience

this thread is full of fake natties and nonsense.

the most you can reach unless you hve freak genetics is about height in cm-100. so being 1.80m you can weigh around 80kg (considering aaround 10%bf) which will put arms around 16 inches.

people saying they have 18 inch arms naturally are full of it. if they did one year on test they would probably have 20 inches which most aas users never achieve, even with high doses and hgh/insulin etc. i am always considering a bf of around 10% here.

i have a friend who has around 19 inch arms at 103kg and 6 feet, about 15% bf. he is a ****ing machine. if you saw him in front of you, anyone would realize there is no way for anyone to look like that naturally ever.

View attachment 164875


do you think this is naturally achievable? the bf% there was slightly unnder 10% i think. how big do you guess they are in that pic?


----------



## Neuroscience

oh here is another one, 44 cm, so that is i think 17.25 inches or so.

View attachment 164876


----------



## DRS1878

Was quite surprised by my 15.5" (arms that is)..... I've hit the gym hard on and, off over the years but never really made the best gains..... Diets never been the best but always thought I was putting fat on rather than muscle!

Really trying to sort diet this tine round....


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Neuroscience said:


> this thread is full of fake natties and nonsense.
> 
> the most you can reach unless you hve freak genetics is about height in cm-100. so being 1.80m you can weigh around 80kg (considering aaround 10%bf) which will put arms around 16 inches.
> 
> people saying they have 18 inch arms naturally are full of it. if they did one year on test they would probably have 20 inches which most aas users never achieve, even with high doses and hgh/insulin etc. i am always considering a bf of around 10% here.
> 
> i have a friend who has around 19 inch arms at 103kg and 6 feet, about 15% bf. he is a ****ing machine. if you saw him in front of you, anyone would realize there is no way for anyone to look like that naturally ever.
> 
> View attachment 164875
> 
> 
> do you think this is naturally achievable? the bf% there was slightly unnder 10% i think. how big do you guess they are in that pic?


Are you saying 18" is not achievable naturally?


----------



## Neuroscience

Neuroscience said:


> oh here is another one, 44 cm, so that is i think 17.25 inches or so.
> 
> View attachment 164876


take thispic as a refernce point, it is the better shot. i have about 17 1/4 inches in that picture.

do you think this is achievable naturally, with the same kind of condition and how long do you think it would take? also how much would one have to weigh in your opinion to have 18 inch arms naturally and would they, at that weight, be able to achieve a similar level of conditioning?


----------



## MR RIGSBY

> Are you saying 18" is not achievable naturally?


Think he's saying at 10% body fat it would be unlikely a natty could achieve 18 inch arms. I'm sure there is the odd one out there but imo it would be rare at that body fat%


----------



## saxondale

> Are you saying 18" is not achievable naturally?


take anything he says with a pinch of salt mate - "the most you can reach unless you hve freak genetics is about height in cm-100. so being 1.80m you can weigh around 80kg (considering aaround 10%bf) which will put arms around 16 inches"

even allowing for the language difference, what is that supposed to say @Neuroscience?


----------



## MR RIGSBY

saxondale said:


> take anything he says with a pinch of salt mate - "the most you can reach unless you hve freak genetics is about height in cm-100. so being 1.80m you can weigh around 80kg (considering aaround 10%bf) which will put arms around 16 inches"
> 
> even allowing for the language difference, what is that supposed to say @Neuroscience?


Read it back mate, it's quite simple


----------



## Neuroscience

is it the ****ed up spelling or is the statement just unclear? because my english is actually pretty fluent.

i was saying that if you are 182cm tall (about 6 feet), you can assume that the most weight you can reach at about 10% bf is your height taken in cm then you subtract 100 from that number which puts you at 82kg. this is something i read a long time ago and not made up by me. 82 kg at 6 feet with 10%bf i actually quite a good shape. in my experience, if you have balance proportions, at these stats arms would be around 16-17 inches.

i believe this is an accurate average, some will never get there, others will surpass it.

i highly doubt that there is more than 1 in a thousand or more who will achieve 18 inch arms at 6 feet naturally at 10%bf. that's why i a asking what people think one would have to weigh because for most people, 18 inches require a weight of around 100kg approximately. that is my question, if people believe that it is generally quite possible to achieve 100kg at 6 feet with 10%bf and 18 inch arms.

i think everything is POSSIBLE, but it's very unlikely and would be a very rare exception. i know many guys who even on gear have 17 inches as a sticking point and reaching 17 3/4 which is about 45cm is a goal that many have and struggle hard to reach. sorry, i get a bit confused with the feet and inches and kg etc.

do you guys use cm as well or only inches? pounds too or only kg?

in germany it is cm and meters and kg. no inches or pounds. and no stones lol. wel we have stones and i am stoned but i am unsure how much a stone weighs in england. you know, the ones you tak about, not a rock lol. i think it is about 6kg?


----------



## saxondale

MR RIGSBY said:


> Read it back mate, it's quite simple


where did he pluck the 18" figure up from?

I`ll ask him


----------



## saxondale

Neuroscience said:


> is it the ****ed up spelling or is the statement just unclear? because my english is actually pretty fluent.
> 
> i was saying that if you are 182cm tall (about 6 feet), you can assume that the most weight you can reach at about 10% bf is your height taken in cm then you subtract 100 from that number which puts you at 82kg. this is something i read a long time ago and not made up by me. 82 kg at 6 feet with 10%bf i actually quite a good shape. in my experience, if you have balance proportions, at these stats arms would be around 16-17 inches.
> 
> i believe this is an accurate average, some will never get there, others will surpass it.
> 
> i highly doubt that there is more than 1 in a thousand or more who will achieve 18 inch arms at 6 feet naturally at 10%bf. that's why i a asking what people think one would have to weigh because for most people, 18 inches require a weight of around 100kg approximately. that is my question, if people believe that it is generally quite possible to achieve 100kg at 6 feet with 10%bf and 18 inch arms.
> 
> i think everything is POSSIBLE, but it's very unlikely and would be a very rare exception. i know many guys who even on gear have 17 inches as a sticking point and reaching 17 3/4 which is about 45cm is a goal that many have and struggle hard to reach. sorry, i get a bit confused with the feet and inches and kg etc.
> 
> do you guys use cm as well or only inches? pounds too or only kg?
> 
> in germany it is cm and meters and kg. no inches or pounds. and no stones lol. wel we have stones and i am stoned but i am unsure how much a stone weighs in england. you know, the ones you tak about, not a rock lol. i think it is about 6kg?


I`m 1.75cm @ 74 KG so thats probably correct - what size should my arms be then?


----------



## Neuroscience

natural and around 10%bf? hard to say, as you are 7cm shorter than 6 feet. it is hard to say, probably around 16inches. if more than that, that would be quite a lot. actually you would have achieved pretty much the maximum that one could expect to reach naturally. when i was natural at 182cm and 80kg i had 40cm arms so slighty under 16 inches i think. if you have 16 inches at your height you are obviously more muscular than i was.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Neuroscience said:


> take thispic as a refernce point, it is the better shot. i have about 17 1/4 inches in that picture.
> 
> do you think this is achievable naturally, with the same kind of condition and how long do you think it would take? also how much would one have to weigh in your opinion to have 18 inch arms naturally and would they, at that weight, be able to achieve a similar level of conditioning?


In short yes

How long.....I could probably achieve this in say within 12 months going off my current physique/bf%

Body weight in the region of 16 stone @ 10%.

I think I'll give this a go to see what the results are. If nothing else it gives me a goal. :thumbup1:


----------



## Neuroscience

i meant how long it would take for a beginner to achieve that naturally. you are obviously not a beginner. how big are your arms now and what is your weight, how long have you been training for?

oh jut saw your stats in your profile if they are recent. so you assume that you would have to reach a weight of about 96kg at 10%bf in order to have that size and conditioning if i am eight about the stone being about 6kg. that is quite a lot of weight for someone natural.

as i said, most people need to weigh around 100kg to get to around 17-18 inches (i think that was my estimate, something along those lines).

thats where my doubt comes in. i doubt many can achieve that kind of weight. you being 2 inches shorte means that at 6 feet you would probably weigh even slightly more than 100kg then. that, naturally, at 10% bf, would be a massive achievement.

i will try to find some pictures of what that would look like.

btw. i had 17 1/2 inches at 80kg at 6 feet, at 99kg i had 19inch arms i think. i am not exactly sure what i am aiming at. just some info that came into my head.


----------



## andyhuggins

This can also depend on peoples perception of "natty".


----------



## The-Real-Deal

andyhuggins said:


> This can also depend on peoples perception of "natty".


Whats yours?


----------



## andyhuggins

> Whats yours?


AAS, peds etc free for life. But each to their own really. It just makes it hard to judge unless you know their perception.

What is yours?


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Neuroscience said:


> i meant how long it would take for a beginner to achieve that naturally. you are obviously not a beginner. how big are your arms now and what is your weight, how long have you been training for?
> 
> oh jut saw your stats in your profile if they are recent. so you assume that you would have to reach a weight of about 96kg at 10%bf in order to have that size and conditioning if i am eight about the stone being about 6kg. that is quite a lot of weight for someone natural.
> 
> as i said, most people need to weigh around 100kg to get to around 17-18 inches (i think that was my estimate, something along those lines).
> 
> thats where my doubt comes in. i doubt many can achieve that kind of weight. you being 2 inches shorte means that at 6 feet you would probably weigh even slightly more than 100kg then. that, naturally, at 10% bf, would be a massive achievement.
> 
> i will try to find some pictures of what that would look like.
> 
> btw. i had 17 1/2 inches at 80kg at 6 feet, at 99kg i had 19inch arms i think. i am not exactly sure what i am aiming at. just some info that came into my head.


I first started training when I was 10 years old. My farther was into lifting so I would train with him. I never really got into training seriously until I was in my mid 20s. I've trained 100% naturally off and on for 30+ years, Give or take a year or two out here n there for injury, illness, life in general etc.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

andyhuggins said:


> AAS, peds etc free for life. But each to their own really. It just makes it hard to judge unless you know their perception.
> 
> What is yours?


The only things I have ever taken are:

Amino acids

Whey proteins

Creatne MH

Cod liver oil

ZMA

Do I qualify?


----------



## andyhuggins

> The only things I have ever taken are:
> 
> Amino acids
> 
> Whey proteins
> 
> Creatne MH
> 
> Cod liver oil
> 
> ZMA
> 
> Do I qualify?


In my eyes you do.

So what do you class as "natty"?


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Same as me I suppose.

No steroid use, GH, what are these peds you refer to lol


----------



## saxondale

Neuroscience said:


> i meant how long it would take for a beginner to achieve that naturally. you are obviously not a beginner. how big are your arms now and what is your weight, how long have you been training for?
> 
> oh jut saw your stats in your profile if they are recent. so you assume that you would have to reach a weight of about 96kg at 10%bf in order to have that size and conditioning if i am eight about the stone being about 6kg. that is quite a lot of weight for someone natural.
> 
> as i said, most people need to weigh around 100kg to get to around 17-18 inches (i think that was my estimate, something along those lines).
> 
> thats where my doubt comes in. i doubt many can achieve that kind of weight. you being 2 inches shorte means that at 6 feet you would probably weigh even slightly more than 100kg then. that, naturally, at 10% bf, would be a massive achievement.
> 
> i will try to find some pictures of what that would look like.
> 
> btw. i had 17 1/2 inches at 80kg at 6 feet, at 99kg i had 19inch arms i think. i am not exactly sure what i am aiming at..


is this scientific? because at the moment it just seems to be based on your measurements mate.



> just some info that came into my head


I rather fear that`s the case.


----------



## Neuroscience

30 years of training itself is an achievement, most will not manage due to injury, no time, loss of interest, impatience etc.

what i mostly go by is the fact that people are asking these questions about what arm size others have or wat is achievable but they are thinking in periods of a few years. hearing that someone has 18inch arms naturally gives someone hope when they want to stay drug free and this is their goal.

they do not want to acieve this in thirty years though, they want it quick. i don't think the genetic limit for a natural is heigth in cm-100 or 16 inch arms, but it is a point where most will have progress of maybe 1lb of muscle per year or someting. the point where people give up or start using aas.

of course if you think ong term a pound a year would be very good, you may have gained 30lbs of muscle in 30 years (besides the larger amount built in the first 5 years or so).

the thing is, when you use aas you start to gain faster. but if you stop you lose your gains, you can keep them for some time but in the end you won't, unless someone used a cycle to gain from 60kg to 65kg, then he can maybe keep it. this means that you have to keep using the same dosage to maintain your status, the body adapts and stops gaining. therefore one needs to increase the amount of drugs used and in order to continuously make progress stay on consistently. i would say that nearly every competitive bodybuilder is on all the time, many may cruise on lower doses for a while but the further you get the less you can do that either.

that is why i am not huge for example. i never stayed on anything strong for longer than maybe 6-8 weeks, mot of the time just using a low dose as a backgrround maintenance, using a bunch of supplements, which is actually more of a passion of mine than the steroids, i just see those as the bread, the supps and the training are the stuff that goes on top to make it taste good 

so in a way aas use gives you a disadvantage at some point because you can reach a state where you train and actually lose size and strength.

my next cycle will be a short about 6 week cycle of 1.5 grams primo, 500mg masteron and 700-1000mg tren. in the end i see a possiblle result of 85kg, 18.5 inch arms and around 7% bodyfat. after that i will be using ostarine and a natural aromatase inibitor/serm (formadrive), which have helped me maintain and even gain a little post cycle.

now i could continue, add in hgh and insulin and in 2 years maybe reach 100kg competition shape, but i don't want to be on a lot of stuff all the time.

what i am aiming at is that without gear, one could never achieve the stats i mentioned above. 18.5 inch arms may be possible but not at 7%bf and 85kg. maybe at over 100kg and 15-20%bf after many years of training.

of course there are always exceptions and time is a great advantage in this game. i am definitely aiming at being more muscular, heavier and stronger in 21 years (then i will be 50) then i am now. in order to achieve that i will have to take it slow, do a few heavy sort cycles here and there and take a lot of time on low doses or ostarine which really worked great at not losing anything post cycle, despite it being a mild cycle.

basically what i think i am trying to do here is to realistically give people an idea of what is most likely possibe and what is not.

most of the time people ask these questions or defend their idol fake natty bodybuilders because of their hopes and dreams to look like that one day. the sad truth tough is that it is highly unlikely to achieve anyting more than a mens health cover model body in 5 years of natura training and that would be a great result actually. those guys are most likely taking a few things here and there as well, especially before a shoot. maybe some anavar, winstrol, gh and fatburners, something like that.


----------



## Neuroscience

saxondale said:


> is this scientific? because at the moment it just seems to be based on your measurements mate.
> 
> I rather fear that`s the case.


it is from what i have witnessed in peoples weight, measurements, bf etc. and the fact that it takes about 3kgs of lean mass to gain 1cm of arm circumferance, so about 7.5kg for an inch. to be honest i don't know which part you were asking about regarding being scientific. could you explain so i can give a better answer?

thanks


----------



## saxondale

Neuroscience said:


> it is from what i have witnessed in peoples weight, measurements, bf etc. and the fact that it takes about 3kgs of lean mass to gain 1cm of arm circumferance, so about 7.5kg for an inch. to be honest i don't know which part you were asking about regarding being scientific. could you explain so i can give a better answer?
> 
> thanks


no problem mate - where do you get the figure above for example - "3kgs of lean mass to gain 1cm of arm circumference" I could be wasting my time if I`m at the biggest I can ever be.


----------



## andyhuggins

Neuroscience said:


> 30 years of training itself is an achievement, most will not manage due to injury, no time, loss of interest, impatience etc.
> 
> what i mostly go by is the fact that people are asking these questions about what arm size others have or wat is achievable but they are thinking in periods of a few years. hearing that someone has 18inch arms naturally gives someone hope when they want to stay drug free and this is their goal.
> 
> they do not want to acieve this in thirty years though, they want it quick. i don't think the genetic limit for a natural is heigth in cm-100 or 16 inch arms, but it is a point where most will have progress of maybe 1lb of muscle per year or someting. the point where people give up or start using aas.
> 
> of course if you think ong term a pound a year would be very good, you may have gained 30lbs of muscle in 30 years (besides the larger amount built in the first 5 years or so).
> 
> the thing is, when you use aas you start to gain faster. but if you stop you lose your gains, you can keep them for some time but in the end you won't, unless someone used a cycle to gain from 60kg to 65kg, then he can maybe keep it. this means that you have to keep using the same dosage to maintain your status, the body adapts and stops gaining. therefore one needs to increase the amount of drugs used and in order to continuously make progress stay on consistently. i would say that nearly every competitive bodybuilder is on all the time, many may cruise on lower doses for a while but the further you get the less you can do that either.
> 
> that is why i am not huge for example. i never stayed on anything strong for longer than maybe 6-8 weeks, mot of the time just using a low dose as a backgrround maintenance, using a bunch of supplements, which is actually more of a passion of mine than the steroids, i just see those as the bread, the supps and the training are the stuff that goes on top to make it taste good
> 
> so in a way aas use gives you a disadvantage at some point because you can reach a state where you train and actually lose size and strength.
> 
> my next cycle will be a short about 6 week cycle of 1.5 grams primo, 500mg masteron and 700-1000mg tren. in the end i see a possiblle result of 85kg, 18.5 inch arms and around 7% bodyfat. after that i will be using ostarine and a natural aromatase inibitor/serm (formadrive), which have helped me maintain and even gain a little post cycle.
> 
> now i could continue, add in hgh and insulin and in 2 years maybe reach 100kg competition shape, but i don't want to be on a lot of stuff all the time.
> 
> what i am aiming at is that without gear, one could never achieve the stats i mentioned above. 18.5 inch arms may be possible but not at 7%bf and 85kg. maybe at over 100kg and 15-20%bf after many years of training.
> 
> of course there are always exceptions and time is a great advantage in this game. i am definitely aiming at being more muscular, heavier and stronger in 21 years (then i will be 50) then i am now. in order to achieve that i will have to take it slow, do a few heavy sort cycles here and there and take a lot of time on low doses or ostarine which really worked great at not losing anything post cycle, despite it being a mild cycle.
> 
> basically what i think i am trying to do here is to realistically give people an idea of what is most likely possibe and what is not.
> 
> most of the time people ask these questions or defend their idol fake natty bodybuilders because of their hopes and dreams to look like that one day. the sad truth tough is that it is highly unlikely to achieve anyting more than a mens health cover model body in 5 years of natura training and that would be a great result actually. those guys are most likely taking a few things here and there as well, especially before a shoot. maybe some anavar, winstrol, gh and fatburners, something like that.


So what is your definition of a "natty" as you are posting on the natural section?


----------



## Neuroscience

saxondale said:


> no problem mate - where do you get the figure above for example - "3kgs of lean mass to gain 1cm of arm circumference" I could be wasting my time if I`m at the biggest I can ever be.


it was something that someone posted who studies physiology or sports science or no idea what they call it in the UK. it is a university subject in germany.

that is an estimate based on a balanced development. i have gained more on my arms than what that figure says before. i suppose it depends on what you focus on. of course you are not wasting your time as you can see what the guy who has been training naturally for what, over 30 years has achieved. if you keep training for another 20-30 years or so (i don't know your age), you will be a very impressively looking older guy and definitely still make progress.

just no 18 inch arms in competition shape or a dry 100kg. but maybe a ripped 90kg or a decently shaped 100kg or whatever. definitely looking a lot better than anyone else your age.

i never intended using steroids. i only started when i got ill 5 years ago as i could not make any more progress naturally.

otherwise i would be waiting to be the ripped huge 50 year old now too ;-)

edit: i tried training naturally, but since i was severely limited in my physical performance once i started losing strength i started using aas. i first started about 4 years ago hoping one shot of test per week would make me feel better. then i kind of got curious and tried a bunch of stuff but never stayed on anything very long.


----------



## saxondale

Neuroscience said:


> it was something that someone posted who studies physiology or sports science or no idea what they call it in the UK. it is a university subject in germany.
> 
> that is an estimate based on a balanced development. i have gained more on my arms than what that figure says before. i suppose it depends on what you focus on. of course you are not wasting your time as you can see what the guy who has been training naturally for what, over 30 years has achieved. if you keep training for another 20-30 years or so (i don't know your age), you will be a very impressively looking older guy and definitely still make progress.
> 
> just no 18 inch arms in competition shape or a dry 100kg. but maybe a ripped 90kg or a decently shaped 100kg or whatever. definitely looking a lot better than anyone else your age.
> 
> i never intended using steroids. i only started when i got ill 5 years ago as i could not make any more progress naturally. otherwise i would be waiting to be the ripped huge 50 year old now too ;-)


lol, I`m already an impressive looking older guy you cheeky ****, I was hoping for a link to the study or something, no problem mate.


----------



## Neuroscience

andyhuggins said:


> So what is your definition of a "natty" as you are posting on the natural section?


i don't understand the question really. to me natural means no aas basically and no sarms. using low dose hgh at 50 or so or for health conditions in my idea could be considered natural but really there are definitions by law and definitions by sport you compete in etc.

i have no say in what is natura or not. i don't consider someone not natural who has used epedrin or clenbuterol to lose weight before as long as we are speaking in the context of muscular development.


----------



## Neuroscience

saxondale said:


> lol, I`m already an impressive looking older guy you cheeky ****, I was hoping for a link to the study or something, no problem mate.


take it as a compliment as i didn't consider you an older guy


----------



## saxondale

Neuroscience said:


> take it as a compliment as i didn't consider you an older guy


cheers mate.


----------



## andyhuggins

Neuroscience said:


> i don't understand the question really. to me natural means no aas basically and no sarms. using low dose hgh at 50 or so or for health conditions in my idea could be considered natural but really there are definitions by law and definitions by sport you compete in etc.
> 
> i have no say in what is natura or not. i don't consider someone not natural who has used epedrin or clenbuterol to lose weight before as long as we are speaking in the context of muscular development.


The question is do you consider people to be "natty" if they have ever used AAS, PEDS etc. Regardless of when and of the amounts they used?


----------



## Neuroscience

well, i suppose that once you have used something you have lost your natural status. then again, if someone hasn't used for several years, he will not have an advantage over someone who has never used. some studies seem to point to the possibility of people who have used aas in the past to have better potential to gain again naturally, but i somehow doubt it. that would be a kind of muscle memory from aas use.

i don't know. i am almost certain that if i go off for a year i will be where i would be if i had never used.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

You said it your self your body adapts. So if you keep adding to the weight and hitting the muscle correctly then you should increase in size, as long as you get the correct nutrition of course. With this in mind why can you not achieve bigger? I say there is no limit you just need to know how to tax your system in the right way to promote this growth.

Body fat is here nor there as its a by product. Once you finish your bulking period the BF can be cut away leaving you bigger when lean each time. Everyone is different and there are no hard and fast rules saying you can only achieve X amount of muscle for our height.

I personally think it is very achievable as the person who I train with is slightly bigger than me as he is taller. He also has 18+ arms and probably less bf.

IMHO Its down to how you train, recover and feed your body.


----------



## Bish83

Neuroscience said:


> well, i suppose that once you have used something you have lost your natural status. then again, if someone hasn't used for several years, he will not have an advantage over someone who has never used. some studies seem to point to the possibility of people who have used aas in the past to have better potential to gain again naturally, but i somehow doubt it. that would be a kind of muscle memory from aas use.
> 
> i don't know. i am almost certain that if i go off for a year i will be where i would be if i had never used.


From what I have read AAS lets you hit your Max potential faster and maybe a bit more since you have a supraphysiological amount of testosterone in your system. So in theory someone that takes a fews years off would still be several years ahead of someone that has never been on.



> You said it your self your body adapts. So if you keep adding to the weight and hitting the muscle correctly then you should increase in size, as long as you get the correct nutrition of course. With this in mind why can you not achieve bigger? I say there is no limit you just need to know how to tax your system in the right way to promote this growth.
> 
> Body fat is here nor there as its a by product. Once you finish your bulking period the BF can be cut away leaving you bigger when lean each time. Everyone is different and there are no hard and fast rules saying you can only achieve X amount of muscle for our height.
> 
> I personally think it is very achievable as the person who I train with is slightly bigger than me as he is taller. He also has 18+ arms and probably less bf.
> 
> IMHO Its down to how you train, recover and feed your body.


To my knowledge there is a set limit to how much muscle you can achieve. Dependant on metabolism and organs, for example the pancreas only pumps out so much insulin no matter how big you get or how high you can increase your metabolism.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Bish83 said:


> From what I have read AAS lets you hit your Max potential faster and maybe a bit more since you have a supraphysiological amount of testosterone in your system. So in theory someone that takes a fews years off would still be several years ahead of someone that has never been on.
> 
> To my knowledge there is a set limit to how much muscle you can achieve. Dependant on metabolism and organs,*for example the pancreas only pumps out so much insulin no matter how big you get or how high you can increase your metabolism*.


Surely these amounts will change/increase dependent upon the stresses which the body is put under? These stresses will trigger Bundles of cells in the pancreas called the islets of Langerhans contain two kinds of cells, alpha cells and beta cells. These cells control blood glucose concentration by producing the antagonistic hormones insulin and glucagon.

So what your saying there is a limit/threshold of these hormones which will be different/unique to each individual.

Beta cells secrete insulin. When the concentration of blood glucose rases such in after eating, beta cells secret insulin into the blood. Insulin stimulates the liver and most other body cells to absorb glucose. Liver and muscle cells convert glucose to glycogen, for short term storage, and adipose cells convert glucose to fat. In response, glucose concentration decreases in the blood, and insulin secretion discontinues through negative feedback from declining levels of glucose.

Alpha cells secrete glucagon. When the concentration of blood glucose drops such as during exercise, alpha cells secrete glucagon into the blood. Glucagon stimulates the liver to release glucose. The glucose in the liver originates from the breakdown of glycogen. Glucagon also stimulates the production of ketone bodies from amino acids and fatty acids. Ketone bodies are an alternative energy source to glucose for some tissues. When blood glucose levels return to normal, glucagon secretion discontinues through negative feedback.

Surely your body will produce these hormones as require no matter how big you become.

Can you give me the upper limit with some sort of medical proof/paper written on the upper maximum threshold?


----------



## saxondale

> .
> 
> Can you give me the upper limit with some sort of medical proof/paper written on the upper maximum threshold?


probably not but it`s not unreasonable to say there must be an upper limit mate.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

saxondale said:


> probably not but it`s not unreasonable to say there must be an upper limit mate.


Very precise....lol

So going off this none scientific approach, its not unreasonable to say 19, 20 or 21" arms are achievable with the correct nutrition and training.


----------



## saxondale

> Very precise....lol
> 
> So going off this none scientific approach, its not unreasonable to say 19, 20 or 21" arms are achievable with the correct nutrition and training.


no mate, I would say they are outside the parameter otherwise why are all not walking around looking like that (evolution)

I`m sure there is a study, I`m not sure anyone who posts on UK-M is going to find it though.

edit - found it

ANTHROPOMETRY AND BIOMECHANICS

tl:dr - any good?


----------



## The-Real-Deal

saxondale said:


> no mate, I would say they are outside the parameter otherwise why are all not walking around looking like that (evolution)
> 
> I`m sure there is a study, I`m not sure anyone who posts on UK-M is going to find it though.
> 
> edit - found it
> 
> ANTHROPOMETRY AND BIOMECHANICS
> 
> tl:dr - any good?


I ain't going into space fella :confused1: I cant find the bit that states you cant get 21" arms naturally!

As for evolution....The population is now larger on average than say 100 years ago due to better living conditions foods etc. Everyone wont walk around with big arms as you get them through hard work which makes the body respond with growth.

What is the limiting factor?

View attachment 164974


----------



## TestHunter

Suprakill4 said:


> You really dont need any options for 17 plus on the natty section mate............ lol


LMAO.. so true bro!


----------



## Bish83

> Surely these amounts will change/increase dependent upon the stresses which the body is put under? These stresses will trigger Bundles of cells in the pancreas called the islets of Langerhans contain two kinds of cells, alpha cells and beta cells. These cells control blood glucose concentration by producing the antagonistic hormones insulin and glucagon.
> 
> So what your saying there is a limit/threshold of these hormones which will be different/unique to each individual.
> 
> Beta cells secrete insulin. When the concentration of blood glucose rases such in after eating, beta cells secret insulin into the blood. Insulin stimulates the liver and most other body cells to absorb glucose. Liver and muscle cells convert glucose to glycogen, for short term storage, and adipose cells convert glucose to fat. In response, glucose concentration decreases in the blood, and insulin secretion discontinues through negative feedback from declining levels of glucose.
> 
> Alpha cells secrete glucagon. When the concentration of blood glucose drops such as during exercise, alpha cells secrete glucagon into the blood. Glucagon stimulates the liver to release glucose. The glucose in the liver originates from the breakdown of glycogen. Glucagon also stimulates the production of ketone bodies from amino acids and fatty acids. Ketone bodies are an alternative energy source to glucose for some tissues. When blood glucose levels return to normal, glucagon secretion discontinues through negative feedback.
> 
> Surely your body will produce these hormones as require no matter how big you become.
> 
> Can you give me the upper limit with some sort of medical proof/paper written on the upper maximum threshold?


I can't.


----------



## zyphy

> Surely these amounts will change/increase dependent upon the stresses which the body is put under? These stresses will trigger Bundles of cells in the pancreas called the islets of Langerhans contain two kinds of cells, alpha cells and beta cells. These cells control blood glucose concentration by producing the antagonistic hormones insulin and glucagon.
> 
> So what your saying there is a limit/threshold of these hormones which will be different/unique to each individual.
> 
> Beta cells secrete insulin. When the concentration of blood glucose rases such in after eating, beta cells secret insulin into the blood. Insulin stimulates the liver and most other body cells to absorb glucose. Liver and muscle cells convert glucose to glycogen, for short term storage, and adipose cells convert glucose to fat. In response, glucose concentration decreases in the blood, and insulin secretion discontinues through negative feedback from declining levels of glucose.
> 
> Alpha cells secrete glucagon. When the concentration of blood glucose drops such as during exercise, alpha cells secrete glucagon into the blood. Glucagon stimulates the liver to release glucose. The glucose in the liver originates from the breakdown of glycogen. Glucagon also stimulates the production of ketone bodies from amino acids and fatty acids. Ketone bodies are an alternative energy source to glucose for some tissues. When blood glucose levels return to normal, glucagon secretion discontinues through negative feedback.
> 
> Surely your body will produce these hormones as require no matter how big you become.
> 
> Can you give me the upper limit with some sort of medical proof/paper written on the upper maximum threshold?


Put it this way: as you train naturally for years and years, your gains are no longer becoming linear, they increase at a smaller and smaller rate.. now if we treat this as a limit and tend it to infinity, the gains will tend to zero lol


----------



## CarlFit

16.5 inch each arm or 42.3 cm


----------



## armor king

Mines 10 inchies


----------



## Derrick

16.5" pumped, natty, 10% BF and training about 8 months. I'm a short **** as well :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Derrick said:


> 16.5" pumped, natty, 10% BF and training about 8 months. I'm a short **** as well :lol:


Impressive. That you in the AVI? What BF are you there....


----------



## Derrick

R0BLET said:


> Impressive. That you in the AVI? What BF are you there....


Thanks  Yeah that's a recent pic so about the same.


----------



## harryalmighty

Derrick said:


> Thanks  Yeah that's a recent pic so about the same.


slightly more than 10% there mate - not trying to discourage or anything but people massively underestimate their BF%. probably leaning toward 14-16%.

i think people forget that you will look pretty impressive at 10% and obviously anything under.


----------



## Derrick

harryalmighty said:


> slightly more than 10% there mate - not trying to discourage or anything but people massively underestimate their BF%. probably leaning toward 14-16%.
> 
> i think people forget that you will look pretty impressive at 10% and obviously anything under.


Your probably right actually just found a print out from last year at 11 stone 8 pound, 12.6% and I've been on a bulk since then up to 12 stone 2 pound now.

To be honest I much prefer the way I look now compared to 5 years ago when I really struggled to put weight on I was only 3.5% bf and looked so ill.


----------



## harryalmighty

Derrick said:


> Your probably right actually just found a print out from last year at 11 stone 8 pound, 12.6% and I've been on a bulk since then up to 12 stone 2 pound now.
> 
> To be honest I much prefer the way I look now compared to 5 years ago when I really struggled to put weight on I was only 3.5% bf and looked so ill.


i wasnt getting at you haha  as i said not trying to discourage mate.

most people will look good anywhere between 10 - 14% anything less than that starts to look impressive when your holding enough lean mass.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz

People arent mentioning bodyfat

15 biceps with 20%bf = no thanks jeff


----------



## tehdarkstar

tehdarkstar said:


> Yo, my first post in this forum. 16.2 inches for me. My training is more PL'er so don't train arms much directly but also don't neglect them doing the odd targeted exercise here and then.


Digged this out: 17.5 inches this morning, cold. I'm happy to see that I've got over 1 inch since this post 6 months ago. :thumb:

Ps: body fat has remained stable at around 15%.


----------



## Derrick

harryalmighty said:


> i wasnt getting at you haha  as i said not trying to discourage mate.
> 
> most people will look good anywhere between 10 - 14% anything less than that starts to look impressive when your holding enough lean mass.


I know mate  If I can stay between 14-16% I'll be happy if I had enough mass.


----------



## Jordan08

16.2 inches


----------



## Big ape

17 cold .... probs about 12%


----------



## Bgpine

15.2 cold around 14% BF


----------



## GPRIM

17.5 inches BF I'd guess at 15%


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz

I'll measure later. Gonna have to buy a tape measure from somewhere

If they are under 14 I'm gonna kill myself


----------



## ellisrimmer

andyhuggins said:


> The question is do you consider people to be "natty" if they have ever used AAS, PEDS etc. Regardless of when and of the amounts they used?


I wouldn't consider them to be


----------



## andyhuggins

ellisrimmer said:


> I wouldn't consider them to be


Thanks.


----------



## liftingmood

15 and a half at 13 percent body fat at moment.


----------



## Mark-Smith

15" and not been weight training FOR about 5 years. About 15stone with 15-20% bf. Hopefully will grow once i'm back training


----------



## GrantMorgan

15" sadly


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz

ya'll need to post pics


----------



## h.hulk73

My arms are 15 inches, but it's yet


----------

